# No CD ROM detected by Windows ME



## hnissimov (Jun 21, 2005)

The Dell D505 notebook computer came with Windows XP professional. I created a FAT32 partition and installed a Windows ME in this partition using PartitionMagic 8.0.

Windows ME does not detect the CD-ROM although I just installed Windows ME from the CD-ROM.

How shall I make Windows ME detect the CD-ROM?


----------



## Tumara (May 23, 2005)

hnissimov said:


> The Dell D505 notebook computer came with Windows XP professional. I created a FAT32 partition and installed a Windows ME in this partition using PartitionMagic 8.0.
> 
> Windows ME does not detect the CD-ROM although I just installed Windows ME from the CD-ROM.
> 
> How shall I make Windows ME detect the CD-ROM?


First make sure it's not being recognized when you boot up. Then check your connections.


----------



## golferbob (May 18, 2004)

does it show up in your device mgr ?


----------



## CFLager (Mar 31, 2005)

Check here.
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;189526
TR


----------



## hnissimov (Jun 21, 2005)

No, the device manager does not see the CD-ROM at all. The Win XP partition finds the CD-ROM with no problems.


----------



## hnissimov (Jun 21, 2005)

I followed the 189526 article link and the article says:
"This behavior can occur if you have a dual-channel integrated device electronics (IDE) controller installed in your computer"
My computer fits this detail. - It has the Intel 82801DBM (ICH4M) dual-channel IDE controller.

In the device manager I tried (many times) to enable both IDE channels by the device driver "Intel(R) 82801DBM Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CA". The driver says "The device is causing a resource conflict. (Code 15)". Activating the "Hardware Troubleshooting" does not function at all. Setting the driver to &#8220;Only Primary IDE Channel Enabled&#8221; eliminates the driver error indication but there is no CD-ROM detected. When I enable both IDE channels, the device driver displays the error condition.

Next I followed the suggestion in article 190303 using the real-mode CD-ROM drivers. The suggestion refers to Windows 98 and requires to install patches in AUTOEXEC.BAT and in CONFIG.SYS. I use Windows ME and the autoexec.bat and config.sys files are &#8220;wiped out&#8221; by Windows ME when I reset the computer. There is still no CD-ROM detected by Windows ME.

Are there any other ideas to make Windows ME recognize the CD-ROM?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't believe there is any way to use "real mode" CD-ROM drivers in WinME, since it has no "real mode" for all practical purposes.

Have you tried removing the "host" controller and rebooting? Ideally the primary and secondary controllers should be redetected and the drivers and resource assignments reloaded for them when you do this.

You may also need to go to the Intel site and find them, but usually this isn't necessary with Intel drivers -- however in your case the hardware was originally designed for XP and so the WinME disk may not have the drivers.

If System Restore is operable, you have nothing to lose by this procedure.

You might also do a right click on My Computer and select Properties > performance. Are you in "compatibility mode" by any chance?


----------



## hnissimov (Jun 21, 2005)

True, there is no real-mode for all practical purposes in Windows ME.

I tries to remove the "Hard Drive Controllers" and re-install many times with the same result: The secondary IDE channel driver genarates an error.

I reloaded the Intel chipset drivers taken from Intel's and Dell's web site with the same result (Secondary IDE channel drive generates an error condition).

I disables the system restore altogether - just FYI.

The compatibility mode is indeed active!

It says: "File system: Some drives are using MS-DOS compatibility
Virtual Memory: MS-DOS compativility mode"
In the message window is says:
"Compatibility mode paging reduces overalll system performance.
Drive A is using MS-DOS compatibility mode file system
Drive C is using MS-DOS compatibility mode file system"

Is this a problem that may cause the CD-ROM not to be detected?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I highly recommend keeping System Restore enabled, but that's your choice.

Have a gander here and see if the procedure below helps:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=151911

1.	Click Start, click Run, type regedit in the Open box, and then press ENTER.	
2.	Locate and click the following registry key:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD\IOS 
3.	In the right pane, right-click the NOIDE value, and then click Delete.	
4.	Quit Registry Editor.


----------



## hnissimov (Jun 21, 2005)

I followed the registry link and there is no "NOIDE" entry. The entries are:

(Default (value not set)
Start 00
StaticVxD "*IOS"

I also applied a registry search for "NOIDE" by using the Registrar Lite program in the whole registry and found none.

Why am I in the MS-DOS compatability mode? Does this have anything to do with the Win ME partition set by Partition Magic? I checked another one of my computers with a Windows 2000 and windows ME partition and the other computer is in the 32-bit mode.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

In your case it's very difficult to say. I note that the floppy drive is also in compatibility mode which suggests this points to more than just the IDE controller problem.

Viruses, mbr problems and other issues can prevent the controller drivers from being loaded at the proper time in the boot order.

This link covers a number of issues, most of which you have already delved into.

http://www.helpwithwindows.com/techfiles/msdos-compatibility.html

One possibility that comes to mind in your case is the method by which you created this dual boot configuration.

While I have absolutely no personal experience with these setups, it had been my understanding that the proper way to go about this with a dual XP/9x or ME configuration was to install the 9x system first. Then install XP, which sets up the proper boot.ini and and master boot record structure for the two systems.

Since you appear to have had XP on the system first, you may have a problem there.

By the way, some of the "fixes" for "compatibilty mode" involve running "fdisk /mbr" to repair the master boot record. Were you to do this, it would remove your dual boot configuration -- just a heads up on that.

Since you are getting some kind of message about a "resource conflict", perhaps we could take a look at that issue. One thing to do would be to examine the IRQ assignments for the controllers.

To show the IRQ assignments you can run *msinfo32* and select Hardware > IRQ. Once they are displayed, select Edit > Select All > Edit > Copy. You can then paste the list here.

You can also do the same with the Conflicts/Sharing page.

Also in the Device manager you can see what specific resource assignments are associated with the controllers. And by selecting in the Device Manger Computer > Properties > View Resources, I/O, you can see the entire list of assignments and check for overlaps.


----------



## hnissimov (Jun 21, 2005)

I wiped out the boot sector and re-installed Windows ME with no partitions. The CD ROM is not detected.

Next I installed the chip set, audio, MODEM, network and video drivers (all Win ME drivers) and reduced the number of driver problems to three. (The CD ROM is still not detected). The drivers with error messages are:

1.	Hard disk controller > Intel(R) 82801DBM Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CA
2.	Other devices > PCI network controller
3.	Other devices > PCI universal Serial Bus

I assume that the hard disk controller error message causes for the "no CD ROM" problem.

In the device manager I tried (many times) to enable both IDE channels by the device driver "Intel(R) 82801DBM Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CA". The driver says "The device is causing a resource conflict. (Code 15)". Activating the "Hardware Troubleshooting" does not function at all. Setting the driver to "Only Primary IDE Channel Enabled" eliminates the driver error indication but there is no CD-ROM detected. When I enable both IDE channels, the device driver displays the error condition.

Looking at the driver's resources, the resources look like any other Windows ME computer with the notation "No conflicts". I assume that the problem is not with the driver's resources.

I looked for NOIDE in the registry as suggested by article 151911 and found none.
I looked for BAD_IDE in the registry as suggested by the article in http://www.helpwithwindows.com/tech...patibility.html and found none.

I activated msinfo32. The IRQ list is pasted below with all 'OK"

IRQ 0	System timer	OK
IRQ 1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard	OK
IRQ 2	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
IRQ 4	Communications Port (COM1)	OK
IRQ 7	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)	OK
IRQ 8	System CMOS/real time clock	OK
IRQ 9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus	OK
IRQ 11	Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller	OK
IRQ 11	Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2 OK
IRQ 11	Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4 OK
IRQ 11	Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7 OK
IRQ 11	Generic CardBus Controller	OK
IRQ 11	Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller	OK
IRQ 11	Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection	OK
IRQ 11	SigmaTel C-Major Audio	OK
IRQ 11	AC-Link Modem Enumerator for INTEL	OK
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port	OK
IRQ 13	Numeric data processor	OK
IRQ 14	Intel(R) 82801DBM Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CA	OK
IRQ 15	Intel(R) 82801DBM Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CA	OK

The Conflicts/Sharing section looks like this:

IRQ 11	Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller
IRQ 11	Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2 
IRQ 11	Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4 
IRQ 11	Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7 
IRQ 11	Generic CardBus Controller
IRQ 11	Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
IRQ 11	Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
IRQ 11	SigmaTel C-Major Audio
IRQ 11	AC-Link Modem Enumerator for INTEL
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering

Memory Address 0xFC000000-0xFDFFFFFF	Intel(R) 82801DBM PCI Bridge - 2448
Memory Address 0xFC000000-0xFDFFFFFF	Generic CardBus Controller

Looking at Computer > Properties > View Resources, I/O reveals nothing unusual. There are a few overlaps but they all relate to the graphics driver.

Using MSINFO32, the I/O the listing looks like this with all saying "OK"

0x0000-0x000F	Direct memory access controller	OK
0x0010-0x001F	Direct memory access controller	OK
0x0020-0x0021	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x0024-0x0025	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
0x0028-0x0029	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
0x002C-0x002D	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
0x002E-0x002F	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x0030-0x0031	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
0x0034-0x0035	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
0x0038-0x0039	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
0x003C-0x003D	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
0x0040-0x0043	System timer	OK
0x004E-0x004F	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x0050-0x0053	System timer	OK
0x0060-0x0060	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard	OK
0x0061-0x0061	System speaker	OK
0x0063-0x0063	System speaker	OK
0x0064-0x0064	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard	OK
0x0065-0x0065	System speaker	OK
0x0067-0x0067	System speaker	OK
0x0070-0x0071	System CMOS/real time clock	OK
0x0072-0x0077	System CMOS/real time clock	OK
0x0080-0x0085	Direct memory access controller	OK
0x0086-0x0086	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x0087-0x008F	Direct memory access controller	OK
0x0090-0x0091	Direct memory access controller	OK
0x0092-0x0092	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x0093-0x009F	Direct memory access controller	OK
0x00A0-0x00A1	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x00A4-0x00A5	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
0x00A8-0x00A9	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
0x00AC-0x00AD	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
0x00B0-0x00B1	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
0x00B2-0x00B2	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x00B3-0x00B3	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x00B4-0x00B5	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
0x00B8-0x00B9	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
0x00BC-0x00BD	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
0x00C0-0x00DF	Direct memory access controller	OK
0x00F0-0x00FF	Numeric data processor	OK
0x0170-0x0177	Intel(R) 82801DBM Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CA	OK
0x01F0-0x01F7	Intel(R) 82801DBM Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CA	OK
0x0376-0x0376	Intel(R) 82801DBM Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CA	OK
0x0378-0x037F	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)	OK
0x03B0-0x03BB	Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller	OK
0x03C0-0x03DF	Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller	OK
0x03F6-0x03F6	Intel(R) 82801DBM Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CA	OK
0x03F8-0x03FF	Communications Port (COM1)	OK
0x04D0-0x04D1	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x0778-0x077B	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)	OK
0x0800-0x0805	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x0806-0x0807	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x0808-0x080F	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x0810-0x085F	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x0860-0x087F	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x0880-0x08BF	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x08C0-0x08DF	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x08E0-0x08FF	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x0900-0x097F	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK
0x0CF8-0x0CFF	PCI bus	OK
0xBF20-0xBF3F	Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7 OK
0xBF40-0xBF5F	Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4 OK
0xBF80-0xBF9F	Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2 OK
0xBFA0-0xBFAF	Intel(R) 82801DBM Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CA	OK
0xC000-0xC007	Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller	OK
0xD080-0xD0FF	AC-Link Modem Enumerator for INTEL	OK
0xD400-0xD4FF	AC-Link Modem Enumerator for INTEL	OK
0xD800-0xD8FF	SigmaTel C-Major Audio	OK
0xDC40-0xDC7F	SigmaTel C-Major Audio	OK
0xE000-0xEFFF	Intel(R) 82801DBM PCI Bridge - 2448	OK
0xECC0-0xECFF	Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection	OK
0xF400-0xF4FE	System board extension for ACPI BIOS	OK

Again, I assume (but I am not sure) that the CD ROM is not detected because the IDE driver does not enable the second IDE channel. This assumption is supported by article 151911 which describes my setup and my computer's symptoms. The Computer > Properties > Performance say that drive A and Drive C and the virtual memory are in the MS-DOS compatibility mode. Article 151911 describes this condition as well.

Are there any other ideas to solve this problem?

The problem is not due to the disk partition and not due to a hardware resource conflict.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You shouldn't have all those devices on IRQ 11, and why all the duplicates to boot -- especially after a clean install? 

I'm still thinking this is because XP is the first installed operating system; I can't think of any other explanation. The system BIOS is probably seeing XP and not WinME and locking the IRQ setup in some way and WinME cannot reconfigure it.

You may find an option in the CMOS setup that says something like PNP OS

This can determine whether the BIOS or Windows configures these devices.

It's possible that changing that setting might get you a different arrangement. You might have remove and redetect the devices again.

Although they don't normally pose conflicts when duplicated, I'd remove all those "IRQ Holders...." as well and see what Windows thinks is really required.

http://support.microsoft.com/Default.aspx?kbid=321779.


----------



## hnissimov (Jun 21, 2005)

I activated the BIOS setup. This BIOS was written by Phoenix Technologies and was designed for the Dell Latitude D505.
The BIOS user interface consists of 7 pages.
Page 1 can set the date and time and provides identification information.
Page 2 sets the boot order.
Page 3 sets the boot configuration to include boot POST, Boot speed, config warnings, UMA size, Internal MODEM, LAN controller, and PXE BIS (Boot Integrity Services) policy.
Page 3 also sets the Wireless configuration to include Onboard Bluetooth, MiniPCI device, MiniPCI status, Wireless control, and wireless (on/off).
Page 4 sets the basic device configuration including serial port, infrared data port, parallel port, num lock, enable keypad, external hot key, USB emulation, pointing device, and video expansion.
Page 5 shows the status of the battery. There is no setup in this page.
Page 6 sets the power management to include brightness wakeup on LAN, auto on mode, auto on time.
Page 6 also sets the dock configuration to include docking status, undocking method, and universal connect.
Page 7 sets the system security to include primary password and admin password.
Page 7 also sets the hard disk drive password.

There is no PNP OS setting in this BIOS.

Looking at the page 3 PXE BIS policy: The BIOS description says: &#8220;Controls how the system responds to Boot Integrity Services (BIS) authentication requests when no certificate has been installed. Such BIS requests can be Accepted or Denied. When set to Reset, BIS will be reinitialized and set to Deny on the next boot&#8221;.
The initial setting was Denied.

I set the Reset and Accept and tried to reinstall the &#8220;Hard disk controller > Intel(R) 82801DBM Ultra ATA Storage Controller &#8211; 24CA&#8221; driver. The driver still contains an error indication and there is no CD ROM detected.


I checked my desktop computer ME partition using MSINFO32 and found the following IRQ setting. This computer is a Dell OptiPlex computer. I do have the WinME partition and the Win2000 partition installed on this computer. This listing shows many IRQ11 sources.

IRQ 0	System timer	OK
IRQ 1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard	OK
IRQ 2	Programmable interrupt controller	OK
IRQ 3	Communications Port (COM2)	OK
IRQ 4	Communications Port (COM1)	OK
IRQ 6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller	OK
IRQ 7	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)	OK
IRQ 8	System CMOS/real time clock	OK
IRQ 9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus	OK
IRQ 9	Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7 OK
IRQ 9	Intel(R) PRO/1000 MT Network Connection	OK
IRQ 9	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 10	Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4 OK
IRQ 10	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 11	Radeon VE	OK
IRQ 11	Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2 OK
IRQ 11	Intel PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller	OK
IRQ 11	Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM SMBus Controller - 24C3 OK
IRQ 11	SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio	OK
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering	OK
IRQ 12	PS/2 Compatible Mouse Port	OK
IRQ 13	Numeric data processor	OK
IRQ 14	Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB	OK
IRQ 14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)	OK
IRQ 15	Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller - 24CB	OK
IRQ 15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)	OK

How shall I remove the IRQ holders?

Are there any other ideas to solve this problem (no CD-ROM detected by WinME)?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm not sure the Desktop ME system is entirely without IRQ11 conflicts there either, although the IRQ "HOLDERS" are not problems.

Since this issue is a bit out of my normal "comfort" area I think you should repost in the Hardware forum. We do not allow "duplicates" and I think you will get more views with a fresh thread rather than a "used" one, so I will close this.

What you should do when you start a new thread is explain the problem again, but post a link back to this thread so folks can see what was already covered or suggested. I'll keep an eye on the new thread to see how it goes, hopefully I'll learn something too.


----------

